# #FruitFliesEscapeFree Enclosures!?



## n4c (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend an enclosure where the fruit flies will not escape through the little ventilation holes that most enclosures have? each time i buy one, the little sucker fruit flies manage to escape through the holes


----------



## Mystymantis (Nov 29, 2021)

Mesh net cages with fine netting are good for fruit flies as long as they are small enough holes. Also you can put a thin mesh netting or paper towel over the top of the mantis enclosure to keep in the flies which is what I do for fruit flies.

Another good enclosure that is fruit fly proof is 32 oz containers with fabric lids.  The fabric lids also fit on 16 oz and 8 oz containers of the same type of 32 oz containers.

Hope this helps!


----------

